# Birds and Wildlife Identification



## zulu42

I love to shoot birds, but I am poor at bird identification. A wildlife photo should have an accurate ID of the subject, so I created this thread for myself and others to use to:

Post photos of wildlife for help in identifying the subject, without needing specific C&C on the photo itself.

There are super talented and knowledgeable  wildlife  enthusiasts here. @BrentC , @ZombiesniperJr , are just two of the *many* who could offer help.
 Thanks for looking and participating!


I'll start:

What's this little guy?


----------



## dxqcanada

Looks like a Downy Woodpecker.

You should get Merlin Bird ID – Instant Bird Identification Help for 2,000+ North American and European birds


----------



## dxqcanada

I've got at least two pairs in my backyard ... Hairy woodpeckers look similar but are larger and with longer beak.

Note that with the Merlin Bird ID you can even take a picture of the bird on your screen and it does a pretty good job of figuring it out.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Downy is correct with that short bill and no shoulder spur.


----------



## zulu42

dxqcanada said:


> Looks like a Downy Woodpecker.
> 
> You should get Merlin Bird ID – Instant Bird Identification Help for 2,000+ North American and European birds



That is a killer app, thanks! Downloading the entire US and Canada bird pack as we speak!

I'll still post here to enjoy the conversation, though.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I have a Windows phone...app not available so I appreciate this thread


----------



## zulu42

From today: smaller than a Red Tail Hawk, and that  wide, bright beak...

Prairie Falcon?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

That is an adult Red tailed hawk size is very hard to judge in the field so its not something to be used as a mark. do you mind me posting a quiz bird on here to see if any of you can id it?


----------



## zulu42

Thank you Logan.

Sounds cool!


----------



## Overread

Moved the thread into the nature gallery (we allow chatty/discussion based threads in the galleries as well) as it fits in the gallery better than in the photo-themes section.


Also a few further thoughts on bird ID
1) Try to list out the area you took the photo in. At the very least the country and state (esp for the USA and other very large nations). Many birds can look quite similar the world over so knowing roughly where it is located can be a big part in narrowing down the choices.
For example the first bird you've got there I can already identify as a woodpecker as it looks similar to the UK lesser spotted woodpecker; even though there are key differences between the two. 

Also of note that woodpecker you've got there (from US ID sources) is a male as it has the red crest on the back of the head (the females lack this marking)

2) There are loads of bird ID books out there; good ones and bad ones. I would suggest getting hold of one or two good ones (I'm sure those in the USA can suggest some - also some books change name/title nation to nation even between the USA and the UK so some major international ones get called different things). Ideally you want drawn instead of photographed birds since drawings can show an "ideal" bird without distracting elements or unique features to an actual live individual. With some practice you can start to pick out the key parts of the birds to be watchful for and also work out what you've got. 

3) Apps are great, but often as not you learn more going through the process of deduction of the bird yourself. Even if you get it wrong, the act itself starts to get your eye in for details and then when those who are more experienced correct you  you can start to see more clearly where the errors or mistakes are in your ID.


----------



## bulldurham

Here's another online site for those of you who cannot load the app: Search for a bird by entering name, description, and keywords, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

here is a photo i will give location as ontario don't use range hint its not a common loon it was a rare bird.
another hint this is a winter plumaged bird. 


Id challenge for a forum im in . by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Guess I can't play since I was there. lol

Great idea for a thread.


----------



## zulu42

Is it a non breeding/immature Pacific Loon?


----------



## MSnowy

I'm going with Pacific Loon


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Correct Adult Non breeding (Winter) Plumage they show up around here each fall but they are still raritys.


----------



## zulu42

The hints really narrowed it down quick. Since you said it wasn't a common loon, I started with loons. Then, with your hint about the plumage, I knew it wasn't going to be the first picture that came up with each bird.

Post another!   unless, of course, that's the only bird photo you have ...

BTW, this birding has an addictive quality to it. I can see how people go nuts over it.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

for sure i will post another this time 0 hints.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

ontario canada no hints for this one. 


quiz by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Overread

Ahh that's easy we get them in the UK too - its a LBJ (Little Brown Job). Which is to say any small brown bird  

Sadly I've not got USA reference books to start hunting for that one; but that's a sore challenge indeed considering you've got the wings obscured - good luck whoever guesses that one (also should we think about making a separate "guess the bird" thread for all this )


----------



## zulu42

Immature Magnolia Warbler?


----------



## zombiesniper

Overread said:


> also should we think about making a separate "guess the bird" thread for all this



Probably a good idea.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

zulu42 said:


> Immature Magnolia Warbler?


no not a warbler i will start a guess the bird thread if you would like.


----------



## zulu42

Eastern Phoebe?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

zulu42 said:


> Eastern Phoebe?


closer. would you like me to make a guess the bird thread?


----------



## zulu42

I can see a "guess the bird" thread would stand on it's own.
I also don't see it as being disruptive of this thread, and would likely serve the same purpose.
So, I don't have a preference whether it is in a separate thread. Whatever you guys think is better forum organization.

So, the Phoebe is closer, but not it... hmmmmmmm


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

ok i guess i could keep it in here as it may help with the id'ing of birds?


----------



## zulu42

It's not a female Redstart, is it?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

zulu42 said:


> It's not a female Redstart, is it?


No heres a hint think flycatchers. would you like a second photo showing the wings a bit more?


----------



## zulu42

I'm going to go with dusky flycatcher. Is there something about that bird that easily gives it away as a flycatcher?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

zulu42 said:


> I'm going to go with dusky flycatcher. Is there something about that bird that easily gives it away as a flycatcher?


close but not quite. not really from this photo i have another that shows more of the bird do you want to see it?


----------



## zulu42

lol I think I need to see the whole bird and his name tag at this point.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

0 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

One more question:

Are there, perhaps, any Alder trees nearby?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

zulu42 said:


> One more question:
> 
> Are there, perhaps, any Alder trees nearby?


Not that i know of i know which flycatcher your thinking of its not an alder flycatcher. if you want i can come out with the answer.


----------



## zulu42

Dangit! Lol

Last guess: Least Flycatcher.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

zulu42 said:


> Dangit! Lol
> 
> Last guess: Least Flycatcher.


Correct!


----------



## zulu42

Finally lol.

So, I have an Alder Flycatcher on one shoulder, and a Least Flycatcher on the other. How do I tell which is which?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

zulu42 said:


> Finally lol.
> 
> So, I have an Alder Flycatcher on one shoulder, and a Least Flycatcher on the other. How do I tell which is which?


one way is the bright white eye ring that the alder does not have


----------



## zulu42

I'm stumped on this one...


----------



## dxqcanada

Looks like a Flicker.


----------



## zulu42

Thank you. Yes. With your help to start with flicker, it looks to be a Female Red Shafted


----------



## dxqcanada

You could be right ... I do not see the typical red stripe.


----------



## zulu42

Also ID'd a Female Belted Kingfisher today.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

correct on both. the flicker is a red shafted female.


----------



## zulu42

Red Tailed Hawk- I'm desperate to find some different kinds of hawks.



 

Eurasian Collard Dove


 

Red Shafted Flicker perched


----------



## BrentC

zulu42 said:


> Red Tailed Hawk- I'm desperate to find some different kinds of hawks.
> View attachment 153024
> 
> Eurasian Collard Dove
> View attachment 153026
> 
> Red Shafted Flicker perched
> View attachment 153027



The second one is a Mourning Dove.   Eurasion Collard doves are a bigger and actually have a collar on the neck.

Are you sure the first is a Red-tail?   I'm not saying its not but something seems off.    I'm sure @ZombiesniperJr  will confirm.

And just FYI, in the west the Flicker's are red-shafted and the East they are yellow-shafted.  Male yellows have black moustache and red-shafted have red.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

zulu42 said:


> Red Tailed Hawk- I'm desperate to find some different kinds of hawks.
> View attachment 153024
> 
> Eurasian Collard Dove
> View attachment 153026
> 
> Red Shafted Flicker perched
> View attachment 153027


 ids go from top to bottom Prairie falcon,Mourning dove, red shafted northern flickr.


----------



## zulu42

Thanks guys!

@ZombiesniperJr   Do the black eyes help ID the Prairie Falcon?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

zulu42 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @ZombiesniperJr   Do the black eyes help ID the Prairie Falcon?


yes and no adult red tailed hawks will have a dark eye but you will see red on its tail but juveniles have yellow eyes. note the bright white eyebrow and facial markings on that falcon most red tailed hawks won't have it.


----------



## zulu42

Are these both red tailed hawks? Thank you


----------



## BrentC

zulu42 said:


> Are these both red tailed hawks? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 153089
> 
> View attachment 153090



The second one yes.  The first I am pretty sure is not.  Maybe an eagle?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

zulu42 said:


> Are these both red tailed hawks? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 153089
> 
> View attachment 153090


correct top one is a juvenile bottom one is an adult rufous morph.


----------



## dxqcanada

Just a bird in my backyard ... standing on the back deck and this one landed in the tree.




bird
by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

Based on my app I might identify that as a rough legged hawk.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

I know what that one is but i will leave it to you to get you a little more practice. hint rough legged hawk is wrong.


----------



## BrentC

Well after screwing up with my last post I'll give it another shot.   Because of the short tail and being reddish I will go with the Red-tail.


----------



## zulu42

Adult light morph red tailed hawk?

I'm just going to say everything is a red tailed hawk until Logan tells me differently.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

lol red-tailed is correct on that bird although i don't think it is a light morph.


----------



## zulu42

Red-Tailed Hawk


----------



## BrentC

zulu42 said:


> Red-Tailed Hawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153317



You nailed that one!


----------



## dxqcanada

I would say it looks more like a Red-Breasted Hawk.


----------



## zulu42

If this is an American Coot, I'm happy to have identified something other than a mallard or goose in the river.
Poor pic, just for ID. Thanks guys


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

correct


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Not sure, but I believe this is a non-breeding Male Goldfinch


----------

